# Ash Celtic knot bowl!



## gasmansteve (2 Nov 2010)

Hi all
Not posted for a while thought I`d show this bowl I`ve been working on. 12" Ash straight sided bowl. Ash not the easiest wood to burn a design on as the grain wants to take your pyro nib with it :? 
I`d be interested in your views on this design I`ve come up with, too fussy? about right?







and the bottom





Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Nov 2010)

That is really good. Not the easiest wood to burn if SWMBO is to be believed and the knot is a really good one. I like this sort of relief work a lot. I'll show Sue when she gets in and see what she says but suspect it will be something like " Ooh I like that" :lol: 
Works well with the way the grain is oriented as well. Was that deliberate or serendipity?
Pete


----------



## gasmansteve (2 Nov 2010)

Ta Pete
Found a new easy method for designing Celtic knots and thought I got a bit carried away with it, think you can overdo it sometimes  
Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Nov 2010)

If you had pyro'd the knot directly perhaps but in relief it works, for me at least. wait and see what others think

Pete


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2010)

That's some well executed decoration Steve, both careful balance of design and patient control of the burning.

A little reservation on the bowl internal figuring in that view as it looks a little too dominant to my eye, I never thought I would say that about a piece of wood :!: but I guess in it's natural situation the eye will not be looking directly into the bowl so it won't vie for domination with the pyrography.


----------



## gasmansteve (2 Nov 2010)

CHJ":322g67tc said:


> A little reservation on the bowl internal figuring in that view as it looks a little too dominant to my eye,



Not too sure what you mean about that Chas? do you think the grain is too strong in the hollow and distracts from the pyro, if so I can see what you mean. Think maybe try a more bland wood next time. Ash has a lovely albeit strong grain.
Steve


----------



## Wood spoiler (2 Nov 2010)

I like it a lot.

What is the secret to the designing Celtic knots :?: :?: :?:

Looks like I need to add pyrograhy to the growing list of skills I need to learn.


----------



## gasmansteve (2 Nov 2010)

Wood spoiler":1cl6b43t said:


> What is the secret to the designing Celtic knots :?: :?: :?:



Hi WS
Its a way I found of designing Celtic knots using a special font. I got the idea and the font from this guy http://www.clanbadge.com/craft.htm
You design your knots using any wordprocessor and its as simple as hitting a couple of keys and with a bit of jiggery pokery with MS word you can make them circular to create a border for a bowl :lol: 
Steve


----------



## gnu (2 Nov 2010)

A fine piece of work and he has certainly passed the Celtic knot test with flying colours.


----------



## tekno.mage (2 Nov 2010)

Lovely neat celtic knotwork, and a nice shape to the bowl - but I too think the ash grain a is little too dominant and competes visually with the knotwork design.

Re designing celtic knotwork - manu years ago I used to do it by hand, following the method in the old Bain book. Recently I found several computer methods that are so much quicker & easier - celtic knotwork "pieces" in a font that can be manipulated in Illustrator (or whatever drawing package) to join up and fill whatever shape you want, the Dover Designs book & CD of knotwork & celtic pictures in vector format, and the symbol feature in Illustrator which let you design your own knotwork pieces & join 'em up howvere you like


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2010)

gasmansteve":35lc0g75 said:


> CHJ":35lc0g75 said:
> 
> 
> > A little reservation on the bowl internal figuring in that view as it looks a little too dominant to my eye,
> ...



That's it exactly Steve, but only in that directly above shot, I doubt it will be anywhere near as dominant to the naked eye in normal oblique view.

As an aside, how are you sealing the finished pyro. without getting carbon transfer?


----------



## gasmansteve (2 Nov 2010)

Just wondered what if any other finish I could give the bowl now after Tom suggested Lemon oil maybe not the best finish to put on it?. How about the Chestnut buffing system?. I`ve got one but with the bowl having an oil finish would it work ok?
Steve


----------



## gasmansteve (2 Nov 2010)

CHJ":36l15gu7 said:


> As an aside, how are you sealing the finished pyro. without getting carbon transfer?


I just put oil on afterwards but for the transfer I use `Tracedown` graphite paper as any marks just rub off.
Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Nov 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous- Sue

Pete said that you found a programme for Celtic knots- care to share the secret?- thanks- Sue


----------



## gasmansteve (2 Nov 2010)

Thanks Sue
See my reply above to woodspoiler! Its a special font cost me about £12! Piece of cake to use.
Steve


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2010)

gasmansteve":o57uabas said:


> Just wondered what if any other finish I could give the bowl now after Tom suggested Lemon oil maybe not the best finish to put on it?. How about the Chestnut buffing system?. I`ve got one but with the bowl having an oil finish would it work ok?
> Steve



I would be very reluctant to risk trying to buff that now Steve, I think there would be a serious risk of spreading the carbonised surface over the rest of the wood.

If you sealed the burnt surface well with a sanding sealer onother time then I think you would get away with it as long as you did not cut right down through the surface coat, especially where you have relief burnt the design like that.

Time for a few test burns and seals me-thinks. How about sealing and bufffing first? then burning the design

I would not expect buffing a lemon oil surface to give you anything other than a satin sheen because there is no wax content.


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Nov 2010)

I polish Sue's work and the carbon doesn't spread. When the pen burns the wood it doesn't leave an ash behind. I brush over with sealer before hand then rub down with 1200 wool before waxing and so far have not had a problem. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2010)

Useful information Pete, thanks.


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Nov 2010)

I'm not usually a fan of the kind of heavy formed bowl that you have there, but that really does look good to me and the knots around it sets it off very well. The grain, for me, helps to set of those knots and they both work really well together. Both very bold and not competing.

Like it!

As far as any of the burnt wood transfering across, I finished a vase off today with a simple celtic knot on it drawn freehand. All I did was to give it a coat of celulose sanding sealer, let it dry for several hours, a coat of melamine lacquer, allow to dry over night and then buff it this morning. There was no problem with anything transfering anywhere.






I am now toying with another idea for this one, but as yet, undecided?

I have to admit that I have never had any problems with finishing and polishing any of the pyrographed stuff I have done.


----------



## jpt (2 Nov 2010)

Fantastic.

The grain with the knot makes this piece really stand out a beutiful piece of work.

john


----------



## gasmansteve (2 Nov 2010)

CHJ":2yoltx0l said:


> How about sealing and bufffing first? then burning the design



Not too sure about that Chas maybe give off some dodgy fumes from the sealer??
Steve


----------



## Paul.J (2 Nov 2010)

Cracking piece all round Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Nov 2010)

If you burn after sealing not only can you get fumes, you also risk a sort of spread with the burn. Sue tells gives me a running commentary :lol: She sands back all the older work of mine that she has been burning and I have strict instructions to leave all new things bare wood, make sure they are sanded to at least 600 and not to take the tenon off so I can get rid of her burning if she goes wrong. Collaboration can have its drawbacks :lol:


----------



## petercharlesfagg (5 Nov 2010)

Thoroughly wonderful piece, the Clanbadge system is very good I have been fiddling with it since last year.

Regards, Peter.


----------



## skeetoids (5 Nov 2010)

Steve,

I think this bowl is excellent.

I like the grain and the poyroing as is.

I especially like the little knot on the bottom.

Nice 1.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## tisdai (5 Nov 2010)

gasmansteve":2kqd9z8v said:


> Wood spoiler":2kqd9z8v said:
> 
> 
> > What is the secret to the designing Celtic knots :?: :?: :?:
> ...



Hi Steve

A great idea and a great looking piece of work, I have just over a 100 celtic fonts including the Knot fonts. Might have a go when i get everything sorted.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gasmansteve (6 Nov 2010)

Thanks again everyone, appreciated :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## monkeybiter (6 Nov 2010)

I don't particularly like decorated bowls in general, but in my opinion, FWIW, this is gorgeous. The balance of pattern to wood is just right, it adorns the bowl rather than dominate it.


----------



## gasmansteve (6 Nov 2010)

Thank you Mike  
Steve


----------



## Oakbear (6 Nov 2010)

Steve - I'm not a normally a fan of pyrography, but that's lovely!


----------



## gasmansteve (6 Nov 2010)

Cheers OB  
Steve


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (6 Nov 2010)

Im not normally a fan of the celtic knot design but this bowl looks very nice to me.

Sorry to divert but whats this pyro all about and what are the limitations? how small can you get a designed logo?


----------



## gasmansteve (6 Nov 2010)

Hi HC
The pyrography I have started putting on my some of my turnings is simply a hot wire bent to shape and used like a pen. It burns/scorches the wood as you draw with it and far better pyrographers than I come up with some stunning stuff, pictures and such like almost photo quality some of em but I just like to use it to decorate my stuff and I`ve recently found out how to design Celtic knots which look quite decorative and the method I use is a Celtic font which you can use to build up a design and the size of the design is limited to how big or small you have your fonts. If I could change the font in this post I`d show you but unable to :? 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (6 Nov 2010)

Thank you. Is there anywhere i can get more info on what i need and if i use it to burn my logo into my products?


----------



## stevebuk (6 Nov 2010)

hi
i have a peter child pyrography pen you could have a go with if you wish, let me know..

you may want a metal stamp if your logo needs to be small.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (6 Nov 2010)

I originally thought stamp, one that i could hit to make an impression. Just so i can put my mark on my furniture.

I have uploaded my logo as my avatar so you can see.

Thank you Steve!


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Nov 2010)

I'd get a stamp made up for that, pyrographing that each time would take forever as it is a fairly complex, 3d effect logo. I watch Sue doing it and the more detail there is the longer it takes.

Pete


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (6 Nov 2010)

Ah, never heard anything of this pyro before, i wouldn't want the 3D reproducing in the stamp or how ever i decide to do it.


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Nov 2010)

Hudson Carpentry":2i0h5615 said:


> Ah, never heard anything of this pyro before, i wouldn't want the 3D reproducing in the stamp or how ever i decide to do it.



Have a look at this man's work, gives you an idea of the sort of thing that can be done with a hot bit of wire


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (6 Nov 2010)

Wow thats inspiring.


----------



## gasmansteve (7 Nov 2010)

Any joy with the Celtic fonts yet Pete?
Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Nov 2010)

Yes, her ladyship has got me doing one a bit similar to yours for a bowl rim.I did it in Photoshop though as I find it easier to manipulate.




Looks like this and fits the bowl rim in six sections I think it is.
Pete


----------



## stevebuk (7 Nov 2010)

i saw a website where it shown you how to do this, but i still couldn't work it out.


----------



## tisdai (7 Nov 2010)

stevebuk":3pw54fvc said:


> i saw a website where it shown you how to do this, but i still couldn't work it out.



Hi m8

If you have photoshop or a similar program you can type the font for the pattern you will be creating then move them about untill you get what you need, you only need to make a quarter of the pattern then sopy, paste and rotate the pattern to match them up.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## stevebuk (7 Nov 2010)

tisdai":g7xnp3dm said:


> Hi m8
> 
> If you have photoshop or a similar program you can type the font for the pattern you will be creating then move them about untill you get what you need, you only need to make a quarter of the pattern then sopy, paste and rotate the pattern to match them up.
> 
> ...



hi dave
well thats about as clear as mud to me :lol: dont understand how i can type in a font, move it about and have a Celtic border for my next bowl, pray elaborate kind sir...

pm if you wish..


----------



## tisdai (7 Nov 2010)

lol If you have the celtic knot font, when you type say the letter A it will type out a celtic type knot which is 1 part of the pattern. It might be easier if i create a photobucket account and add some images for you to see. 

I will do it now m8.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## stevebuk (7 Nov 2010)

is it possible to download this celtic knot font from somewhere?


----------



## tisdai (7 Nov 2010)

Hi m8

If you can't get it from the web let me know and i will sort it for you.

Here is the pattern with just 3 letters ASD. All i done was to type out ASD and this gave me the 1st pattern at the top of the pic, then i copied and pasted the 1st pattern and then moved that so that it lined up with the original 1 after pasting it a few times you get the vertical pattern, Then all i done was too Rotate the image so it was horizontal.

Hope this helps you out.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## stevebuk (7 Nov 2010)

looks very interesting, so i take it the letter keeps the same shape and by adding other letters to the first one typed it makes a pattern, what are the chances of it being wrong at the end.. ie not meeting up?


----------



## tisdai (7 Nov 2010)

You can just copy and paste steve so that they all line up, that was just ASD on the keyboard, you can type them out alpahbeticaly and print them off so that you know what key relates to what spcific pattern, then use that for the various patterns you want to create.

you can make a grid if you wanted to and do it that way steve. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gasmansteve (7 Nov 2010)

Hi Steve
I got the font from here http://www.clanbadge.com/craft.htm cost me about £12 for the `open` font which is all you need for Pyro and scrollwork and you can make the final pattern as big or small as the font size you choose its really as simple as that Dave has shown the stuff you get on the screen with the `closed` font hope that helps?. I should add that the tutorial that shows you how to curve your pattern is part of the optional round design pack I got at the same time but any decent cad package should be able to do it. I even tried it with Open Office using the `Fontwork` tool in the drawing section and it worked fine and thats a freebie
Steve


----------



## tisdai (7 Nov 2010)

Hi Steve

I have over a 100 Celtic Fonts and with them i can create god knows how many patterns. It is down to the imagination really, like yourself when you designed that 1 for the bowl, It really brought your eye to it. 






Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Nov 2010)

The one that Steve (and Sue & I) have has a different part of a knot for each key stroke allowing you to design your own knots. Different combinations of key strokes will generate different patterns. The font is created so that the 'symbols' touch and form a continuous flowing design as long as the right ones are used. I found, using it in Photoshop, that there is a very small gap between them but Sue (the pyro in the family) says it isn't a problem. 

pete


----------



## tisdai (7 Nov 2010)

tisdai":9dmpvhsl said:


> Hi m8
> 
> If you can't get it from the web let me know and i will sort it for you.
> 
> ...



Hi Pete

Yes i know thats how i created the 1 above to show stevebuk how it is done, i have been using them for a long while as i do banners and logo's and the such for forums and web sites.

The other post where i have used the other celtic fonts to create a single image was to show how easy it can be for someone who does not know how to use photoshop or other graphics program.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gasmansteve (7 Nov 2010)

Dave those other fonts sound/look interesting being able to incorporate them into the font I`ve already got, have you any info/links to them at all please?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tisdai (7 Nov 2010)

Sent you a PM steve

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Nov 2010)

Do they work the same way then? I assumed that they were individual knots not made up ones.

pete


----------



## tisdai (7 Nov 2010)

Yes pete they work with just 1 key, each key produces a different premade pattern, so like steve mentions they can be included with any designs you do.

Cheers

Dave


----------

